# Name that skull



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I know what the herbivore is because I had lots of other evidence but the predator skull was found by itself. It could be fisher, bobcat, otter, raccoon, fox, coyote. The wallet is for scale.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

IMO, the nose is too short for fox or 'yote. Nose looks to long for a cat...I'm going with raccoon. I have been surprised the size canines in a well grown '****.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Do ***** have a rounded forehead like that?


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

I'll say bear,those are big teeth.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080318144125AAEy8pY

read down a bit and try for a tooth count or check out the palate and let us know.

I thought raccoon and went to a natural science web site that sells replica skulls; raccoon was the best match. Just google replica skulls....


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

bears are raccoons closest relatives!


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

That's a tough question. I'd say it was a cat, but then it sure looks like a **** as well. I've never seen a fisher. The head is too rounded for a coyote, I think their skull is much more streamlined with a longer nose. I'm going with ****, on account of it's being displayed with a beaver skull, not real big with the wallet as a comparison, and probably found around a wet area as well.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

the ahhh...rodent..is that a porkie??? "lots of evidence"...quills???


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It looks like a raccoon to me


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

bee said:


> the ahhh...rodent..is that a porkie??? "lots of evidence"...quills???


Yep. It was a porkie.

The skulls were found many miles apart.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

bee said:


> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080318144125AAEy8pY
> 
> read down a bit and try for a tooth count or check out the palate and let us know.
> 
> I thought raccoon and went to a natural science web site that sells replica skulls; raccoon was the best match. Just google replica skulls....


20 teeth on the top jaw. I couldn't find the bottom jaw.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

****
that is all


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

porcupine & ****


----------



## neparose (Nov 16, 2009)

could the one on the right be a possum?


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

It's an carnivore that seems not that much bigger than the herbivore porcupine.
Did you find the carnivore skull anywhere near a body of water?

I'm considering that it's perhaps an otter.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes it was a few yards from a beaver pond.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Bear:
http://www.headhuntertaxidermy.com/sell_skull/sell_skull.htm

Eye sockets aren't right for a raccoon.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

The one on the right is a '****. Skinned over a thousand of them. Google search _raccoon skull pictures_ for exact comparisons.

Martin


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> Bear:
> http://www.headhuntertaxidermy.com/sell_skull/sell_skull.htm
> 
> Eye sockets aren't right for a raccoon.


The teeth are wrong for a bear.

I was hoping that it was a cat because I'm going to donate it to a kids camp. I'll be getting some **** this fall and will save some skulls. The state takes our bobcat and fisher skulls.


----------



## IndianaWoodsman (Mar 17, 2009)

To all the "bear" posters, I have never seen a bear that small - its the same size as a porcupine skull! Not cat - too long. Not fox or young yote - too wide. Not possum - they are very delicate-looking. I'm leaning toward ****.


----------

